# select wert übergeben



## Horusab (9. September 2003)

hi
mit welchem befehl kann ich schon im select objekt das checked ding übergeben?

ich habs zuerst probiert mit


```
onChange="(chngfunktion(javascript:this.value))"
```

aba des geht net ^^

nochmals genauer, ich weiss, ich drücke mich manchmal ein bischen schwer aus:

es gibt in HTML das schlüsselwort 'checked'.
ich möchte direkt beim übergeben das checked hinzufügen.
welches ist nun gecheckt? ^^

so was in der art:
a = "gechecktes" feld

```
onChange="chngfunktion(a)"
```

mfg Horusab


----------



## Sven Mintel (10. September 2003)

Meinst du <select>?

wenn ja,eine ausgewählte <option> ist nicht "checked",sondern "selected",
übergeben tust du sie mit:

```
<select onchange="Funktion(this.options[this.options.selectedIndex]);">
```


----------



## Horusab (10. September 2003)

ups 
ja, meine ich
danke für deine hilfe
mfg horusab


----------



## Horusab (10. September 2003)

funktioniert net.
wenn ich n alert mache, dann kommt [object] raus.

```
<select name="select1" onChange="rel(this.options[this.options.selectedIndex], 1)">
          <option value="1" selected>1</option>
          <option value="2">2</option>
          <option value="3">3</option>
          <option value="4">4</option>
          <option value="5">5</option>
        </select>
```

geht net 
mfg horusab


----------



## Horusab (10. September 2003)

Ich hab die lösung:

man soll this.options nicht noch einen wert zuweisen 
es heisst nur this.options.selectedIndex(); das war alles 

danke für eure hilfe
mfg horusab


----------



## Sven Mintel (10. September 2003)

Ne ,das wars nich....selectedIndex gibt dir die IndexNr zurück,nicht den value....bei dir ist das zufällig identisch.
Dass bei meinem Beispiel das object übergeben wird,ist richtig-und praktisch,falls du noch mehr mit der <option> vorhast,Z.B.:
	
	
	



```
<select onchange="Funktion(this.options[this.options.selectedIndex]);">.......

function Funktion(obj)
{
//Wert der Option ermitteln
alert(obj.value);
//neuen Text zuweisen
obj.text='neuerText';
}
```
usw....


----------



## Horusab (10. September 2003)

krass.
du weisst bescheid 
danke, das is wirklich praktisch.
mfg horusab


----------

